# Campus PD processes



## CTCandidate (Jul 8, 2018)

I did some digging around on here and couldn't really find what I was looking for. Applied to a couple of campus pd jobs but neither stated what the hiring process was and their HR departments wasn't really sure of it either. Currently working a public service job out of state and know the typical process (written,PAT, interview medical psych background, poly) and was wondering if it is the same for Campus PD typically (obviously each school does it different) in this area and if the hiring timeline is about the same (about a year). 
Thanks guys


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

I don’t think they are all the same. UMass is much different than a college like Holyoke CC. Expect panel interviews. Some might have writing assessments. Some might have PAT whereas others do not. Your best bet is to just apply where you want to be and find out as it goes. 

Most colleges or universities require you to attend SSPO.


----------



## CTCandidate (Jul 8, 2018)

AB7 said:


> I don't think they are all the same. UMass is much different than a college like Holyoke CC. Expect panel interviews. Some might have writing assessments. Some might have PAT whereas others do not. Your best bet is to just apply where you want to be and find out as it goes.
> 
> Most colleges or universities require you to attend SSPO.


Copy that. Will be standing by until I hear something thanks for the info!


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Most campus PD's in this state are private. You have a panel interview, meeting with chief, background and conditional offer. Background depends on level of experience by the investigator. Poly is illegal in Massachusetts. 

Back in the early to mid 2000's it was very competitive to get any law enforcement job in this state. Now everyone is hurting for applicants. If you have a clean background and driving history, your odds of getting hired are fairly high.


----------



## CTCandidate (Jul 8, 2018)

felony said:


> Most campus PD's in this state are private. You have a panel interview, meeting with chief, background and conditional offer. Background depends on level of experience by the investigator. Poly is illegal in Massachusetts.
> 
> Back in the early to mid 2000's it was very competitive to get any law enforcement job in this state. Now everyone is hurting for applicants. If you have a clean background and driving history, your odds of getting hired are fairly high.


Awesome thanks for the reply man. I was worried I may not be qualified as I'm a career fireman with no LEO experience


----------



## CTCandidate (Jul 8, 2018)

Do some schools hire right away and keep the recruit on modified duty until SSPO (or Muni academy) or do most if not all just wait for SSPO class to hire


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

They may also be doing it mostly through the school HR department - look on their website, and see if you can create an account to be notified if there are any openings for police. You can spend several hours creating a lot of alerts but if one pays off, its worth it. 

As far as Mass. goes, I'm in the dark on processes. Down here we review the application and resume, select interviewees for an oral board, have them complete a personal history statement, then select a couple for a full background. If selected you get a conditional offer of employment... conditional on successful completion of medical exam, psych evaluation, drug screen, and if not currently certified, completing the appropriate academy and getting certified.


----------



## CTCandidate (Jul 8, 2018)

USM C-3 said:


> They may also be doing it mostly through the school HR department - look on their website, and see if you can create an account to be notified if there are any openings for police. You can spend several hours creating a lot of alerts but if one pays off, its worth it.
> 
> As far as Mass. goes, I'm in the dark on processes. Down here we review the application and resume, select interviewees for an oral board, have them complete a personal history statement, then select a couple for a full background. If selected you get a conditional offer of employment... conditional on successful completion of medical exam, psych evaluation, drug screen, and if not currently certified, completing the appropriate academy and getting certified.


Sounds good. Thanks for the reply it clears things up for sure. Seems a little quicker


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

CTCandidate said:


> Do some schools hire right away and keep the recruit on modified duty until SSPO (or Muni academy) or do most if not all just wait for SSPO class to hire


If you do not possess a "warrant" for SSPO. It depends on the school. They may have you work shifts if your certified in oc and baton etc have license to carry etc. You just womt be able to make any arrests until the cert unit from MSP issues you a warrant. If not, then the college may have to send you to the SSPA and you wont work until you complete the academy. It really just depends on your level of certifications and the colleges need for man power. As others have said you are basically applying through HR and sometimes the HR director and a member of residence life along with the chief or command staff member will sit on your panel interview. Just be honest and sell yourself.


----------



## CTCandidate (Jul 8, 2018)

felony said:


> If you do not possess a "warrant" for SSPO. It depends on the school. They may have you work shifts if your certified in oc and baton etc have license to carry etc. You just womt be able to make any arrests until the cert unit from MSP issues you a warrant. If not, then the college may have to send you to the SSPA and you wont work until you complete the academy. It really just depends on your level of certifications and the colleges need for man power. As others have said you are basically applying through HR and sometimes the HR director and a member of residence life along with the chief or command staff member will sit on your panel interview. Just be honest and sell yourself.


Copy that. More good info. I appreciate it. We will see what happens whether I'm qualified or not for an interview. Gotta be in it to win it


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

I know there are many campus cops on here and I don’t want to insult any of them before I speak. More guys on this form have been on the job longer than I’ve been able to vote. That being said, I was campus PD for a short time, and unless your at the right school it’s definitely not a career. When I was hired my Chief said, “if you can make it as a campus police officer, you can make it as a regular police officer.” 

It has been one of the most true and accurate statements I’ve heard. The school politics, the discretion, the administration, and the “softness” of most, if not all, the colleges in MA make that job extremely difficult. I had a ton of laughs and great experiences with great guys, but it was a stepping stone and a learning experience to set me up for what I’m extremely fortunate and lucky to have now. It’s a good way to get experience, earn a free degree, and make a lot of friends. A good college Chief will know that when they hire you.

Just remember to use your head, and remember your not G.I. Joe. Your there to ensure the safety of the students #1, and a cop #2. Rather you like it or not. 

Disclaimer: This was my experience as campus PD, I know of other schools where this is certainly not the case. If you end up being a G.I. Joe when they don’t want you to, and you get fired / asked to leave. That could be career suicide. Make sure you know the feel of the school your going for, and more importantly, ask yourself why you want to be a campus cop. 

Best of luck, stay safe, and I hope you get what your looking for!


----------



## CTCandidate (Jul 8, 2018)

38bigblock said:


> I know there are many campus cops on here and I don't want to insult any of them before I speak. More guys on this form have been on the job longer than I've been able to vote. That being said, I was campus PD for a short time, and unless your at the right school it's definitely not a career. When I was hired my Chief said, "if you can make it as a campus police officer, you can make it as a regular police officer."
> 
> It has been one of the most true and accurate statements I've heard. The school politics, the discretion, the administration, and the "softness" of most, if not all, the colleges in MA make that job extremely difficult. I had a ton of laughs and great experiences with great guys, but it was a stepping stone and a learning experience to set me up for what I'm extremely fortunate and lucky to have now. It's a good way to get experience, earn a free degree, and make a lot of friends. A good college Chief will know that when they hire you.
> 
> ...


This was a great post. Real no fluff and to the point I like that haha. Thanks and I'm looking forward to what seems like a long road ahead. Seems many are catching on campus is a great stepping stone so it seems like a lot are going this route.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

AB7 said:


> I don't think they are all the same. UMass is much different than a college like Holyoke CC. Expect panel interviews. Some might have writing assessments. Some might have PAT whereas others do not. Your best bet is to just apply where you want to be and find out as it goes.
> 
> Most colleges or universities require you to attend SSPO.


That's correct. Some of my MPOC classmates where from Umass. They were well qualified, state benefits and had regular department training so most of them stayed there and moved up the ranks. That's an entirely different world than HCC.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*I posted this a few years ago for the benefit of an academy graduating class. It lines up nicely with what 38bigblock said in his post.*

I'm sure at this point it's either OVER or about to be. Congratulations to all who graduate and welcome to the WONDERFUL WORLD OF CAMPUS POLICING!

Things to keep in mind:

*You probably won't be busting down a lot of doors.
*You probably won't be making a lot of felony arrests.
*You probably won't be taking lots of drug dealers off the streets.
*You probably won't be getting all the respect you deserve (and that happens to our muni counterparts too, don't forget that).
*You shouldn't allow boredom to get the better of you and start chasing after the muni's calls. It'll make you look like a wannabe and piss them off (and me, but that's not your concern).
*You shouldn't get badge heavy, because there's always someone bigger than you that'll shove that badge up your ass (a paraphrase of one of Kilvinsky's Laws*).
*You should conduct yourself with pride and realize you ARE doing an important job, even if at times it doesn't feel that way. The impression you leave on the kiddies, the faculty and staff and the kiddies parents will be lasting and there's nothing worse than some A-Hole who spends his/her life going on and on about what a bunch of morons patrolled his/her campus because of the actions of ONE moron.
*You should realize that, unlike our municipal counterparts, we have to explain our job function on a regular basis. It may piss you off, but keep in mind, the public is essentially ignorant (and I'm not saying STUPID-though that can often apply) even though CAMPUS POLICE is a concept that has been widely in existence for many years.
*Don't let the opinions of those ignorant souls who say, "You're not a cop" get to you. The ONLY opinons that matter are those of the Commonwealth, the Courts and YOU!
*If you hope to move on to a municipal or state job (MSP, Transit, MEP, etc) don't spend your career stating so. If you hope to move on, no one will fault you, but to constantly let people know will only cause your colleagues to think you are belittling your current job and you are too good for them. We all think it would be nice to move on, but it doesn't always happen. New guys who are set to leave after the first day, week, and month are just someone who hurts morale. Get comfortable in your job, do it professionally, take pride in what you're doing and if you want to make a move, work on it, but don't throw it in everyone's face.

I have broken some of my own rules in the past and I'm not putting down someone who breaks them (Rules? Guidelines from Experience) because the bottom line is, you're human beings. But try to get along, learn from those who've been there, done that, and no matter what, be damn glad you have a steady in-come.

**Kilvinsky is a character from Joseph Wambaugh's book "The New Centurions" and is a much more important character in the film than the book. Kilvinsky's Laws are awesome. I just wish I could actually remember them. It sucks to get old.*


----------



## CTCandidate (Jul 8, 2018)

Kilvinsky said:


> *I posted this a few years ago for the benefit of an academy graduating class. It lines up nicely with what 38bigblock said in his post.*
> 
> I'm sure at this point it's either OVER or about to be. Congratulations to all who graduate and welcome to the WONDERFUL WORLD OF CAMPUS POLICING!
> 
> ...


Kliv I've actually read this original post wherever it was and it is GREAT


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

I agree with what others have said. Unless you promote or work for a well paying school, most people move on. I worked for both a armed accredited campus pd and a unarmed pd. I did alot of public assists, medicals, vandalism and mal destruction reports. The occasional fight that was quickly swept under the rug by residence life. A few sexual assault reports. I received alot of experience in report writing and how to talk to people. I believe it helped me get where I am at today and helped me become a more well rounded officer.


----------



## CTCandidate (Jul 8, 2018)

felony said:


> I agree with what others have said. Unless you promote or work for a well paying school, most people move on. I worked for both a armed accredited campus pd and a unarmed pd. I did alot of public assists, medicals, vandalism and mal destruction reports. The occasional fight that was quickly swept under the rug by residence life. A few sexual assault reports. I received alot of experience in report writing and how to talk to people. I believe it helped me get where I am at today and helped me become a more well rounded officer.


Yeah I keep hearing it's a great stepping stone. (Yuck ....medicals )


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

Kilvinsky said:


> *I posted this a few years ago for the benefit of an academy graduating class. It lines up nicely with what 38bigblock said in his post.*
> 
> I'm sure at this point it's either OVER or about to be. Congratulations to all who graduate and welcome to the WONDERFUL WORLD OF CAMPUS POLICING!
> 
> ...


If I could like this twice, I would. That's the exact point I was trying to make. Well said!


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

CTCandidate said:


> Awesome thanks for the reply man. I was worried I may not be qualified as I'm a career fireman with no LEO experience


If you're moving to MA, stay in the fire field.


----------



## CTCandidate (Jul 8, 2018)

Roy Fehler said:


> If you're moving to MA, stay in the fire field.


I wish. So hard to get into fire up there


----------

